# IT is Football time



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2003)

who is your pick to win  this years superbowl?
Who will be the MVP  ?
Which big name will be the biggest FLOP ?
Who will be wort Cinn. or Texas or Ar ???


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm in pigskin heaven, this is the best time of the year for me!
Football season!! And don't forget about the college game. Include the question "Who do you think will win the national championship this year?"

Super Bowl: Tampa Bay Bucs
MVP: Michael Vick until he broke his leg, now it's open.
Flop: Carson Palmer, Cincy
Worst: Arizona Cardinals
College Nat'l Champ: Miami 'Canes


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *who is your pick to win  this years superbowl? *


The Green Bay Packers


> *[Who will be the MVP  ? *


Brett Favre or Ahman Green


> *[Which big name will be the biggest FLOP ? *


 Randy Moss or "Da Bears"


> *[Who will be worst Cinn. or Texas or Ar ??? *


Anyone who plays the Packers

C'mon I'm from Wisconsin what would you expect from a cheesehead???


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 4, 2003)

In all seriousness, aside from who will be the worst, all the above still stand..............there is always hope. Except I agree with Cali, Arizona will be the worst.


----------



## Seig (Sep 5, 2003)

You all had better hope that GoldenDragon doesn't see this thread.


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

RAMS RULE!!...ok, I'm really just a Kurt Warner Fan...to me he's like the closest thing to Johnny U.

now Georgia, she's a dirty **#$%%^**(....thanks..I feel better now.


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *who is your pick to win  this years superbowl?
> Who will be the MVP  ?
> Which big name will be the biggest FLOP ?
> Who will be wort Cinn. or Texas or Ar ??? *



Packers over the Titans (God I hope so!)
Steve McNair (because he's finally healthy, and so is his o-line)
I really hope Randy Moss, but probably Jake Plummer
Arizona - they'll all stink, but at least the others will improve


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

> I really hope Randy Moss, but probably Jake Plummer



Awww...how can you say that?  The Snake is gonna lead us to the promised land this year.   

So thusly...

Superbowl:  Broncos over Bucs
MVP: Clinton Portis
Flop: David Boston
Worst:  Texans (after Carr gets sacked 500 more times this season)


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *Awww...how can you say that?  The Snake is gonna lead us to the promised land this year.
> *



If it makes you feel any better, I typed Brian Griese first, then changed my mind.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *If it makes you feel any better, I typed Brian Griese first, then changed my mind.  *



I think Griese already flopped since he's out indefinitely with a frickin sprained toe.


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *I think Griese already flopped since he's out indefinitely with a frickin sprained toe.      *



Already?  That guy's made out of tissue paper.  Remember when he held a BBQ with his teammates a few years ago, and hurt himself racing down the driveway?  You think he'd know better.  His dad was pretty tough, from what I hear.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Already?  That guy's made out of tissue paper.  Remember when he held a BBQ with his teammates a few years ago, and hurt himself racing down the driveway?  You think he'd know better.  His dad was pretty tough, from what I hear. *



Yeah, he was drunk and tripped over a dog!  :rofl: 

Oh well, I hope he does better in Miami than he did in Denver.


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *C'mon I'm from Wisconsin what would you expect from a cheesehead??? *



God bless ya, man.  I've been a Packer backer my whole life and I'm out here in NJ with a bunch of crazy Giant and Jet fans.  I have to go to the new Lambeau one of these days - I hear it looks great.  You gotta love WI -- I heard you guys even have Johnsonville brats at McDonald's!


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *God bless ya, man.  I've been a Packer backer my whole life and I'm out here in NJ with a bunch of crazy Giant and Jet fans.  I have to go to the new Lambeau one of these days - I hear it looks great.  You gotta love WI -- I heard you guys even have Johnsonville brats at McDonald's! *



I have not seen the inside of the new stadium, except on TV, but from the outside it looks great. My parents used to have season tickets so I was given tickets to 2 games a year. But sadly they had to give them up because it got too expensive after they started the renovation.

And as a matter of fact we do have Johnsonville brats at McDonalds, but they are not as good as the way I grill them at home  (Soak them in beer (a good dark beer) for at least 12 hours; grill them with lump charcoal and your favorite hardwood chips. Pretty easy but awesome)
Some of our movie theatres even host the Packer games and a couple of them even serve beer. And I don't mean just during the Football games, you can get beer while watching a movie. I have never heard of this anywhere else.

Hey, enjoy the game tomorrow!!


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 6, 2003)

I gotta say the Jints (Giants). Die hard Giants fan. Jints all the way especially after the way we went out last season. :wah: And everytime I think I have forgotten about that game it comes back to haunt me. Oh well new season, new start.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _
> *Oh well new season, new start. *



I can't even count how many times I have said that.:rofl:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe we could get a custom League going in Yahoo or something. I just joined a public league and I saw that you can create your own league and make it private where only people invited in can join. Anyone interested? I could try to set it up but I don't know if I'll have time to do it today. I know you can join in anywhere up to the 2nd week. If anyone else interested could get it started I would join in. 

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1 (just click on join custom league

If someone does start it and I need to be invited in you can send it to my Yahoo Mail address at Clapping_tiger@yahoo.com

I will be offline the rest of the day and most of tomorrow morning.

**EDIT** Nevermind I did it. It was super easy. I set the league up as "Martial Talk" and the password to get into the league to join is "karate"  and the League ID# is 534733. I set it up as an autodraft. You just rank your favorite players and once the league is ready it will do the draft according to your picks.  I set the maximum teams to 15 because I don't know how many other would like to join. We will miss the first week, I set it up to start next week so that gives you guys who want to join some time to set things up. -Jason


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2003)

I think Grimfang started one but its closed now 
with the season already startd I dont know if you can stat one 
check here
http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok im in 
ShadowedRuns
set the draft and lets get some more people in this


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *I can't even count how many times I have said that.:rofl: *



:rofl: :rofl:  I know I know. But hey after watchin' Sunday's Giants game....Well..... They're still the same old Giants. Gotta love em'.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *The Green Bay Packers
> 
> Brett Favre or Ahman Green
> ...



Hey, Hey! A fellow Packers fan. Crappy loss though.:wah:


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

I can just imagine what the Talk Radio sounds like in Green Bay right now.

Any more word on Driver?


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 9, 2003)

Awe c'mon guys there's only 2 of us in so far? You have until................well today, I am setting it up as ready today. If there is only 2 of us, then I guess that we'll be going head to head all season. That's fine with me. It's free so what do you have to lose. I thought you guys were football fans.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 9, 2003)

> Any more word on Driver?



He has a neck sprain and they don't know when he will return. I guess that's good news, it is not as bad as they thought at first. for the full story you can check this out.

http://www.packers.com/news/stories/2003/09/08/1/

By the way I love to see the that Packer Backers can be found far and wide. 



> Hey, Hey! A fellow Packers fan. Crappy loss though.



I keep my chin up by thinking that it was only the first game of the season. But it burns me to think it was a lose to the Vikes. I don't know if you saw the post game press conference with Brett Favre, but man was he pissed at himself. As well he should have been. But everyone has bad games.:shrug:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 9, 2003)

> set the draft and lets get some more people in this



Damn It won't let me start without at least 4 teams. I might have to go outside of Martial Talk to see if we can at least get four.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok, I'm in.   Prepare to be burninated!


----------



## Kroy (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *He has a neck sprain and they don't know when he will return. I guess that's good news, it is not as bad as they thought at first. for the full story you can check this out.
> 
> http://www.packers.com/news/stories/2003/09/08/1/
> ...



Yeah, I would rather they get all of the kinks (and losses) out early on. On another note...I live on the East Coast of Canada (Halifax to be exact) and we have alot of Cheeseheads here.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *Ok, I'm in.   Prepare to be burninated!   *



WhaaaaaaHoooooo!!! Just one more now and it's on.


And by the way even if the Real Packers lost on Sunday, My team the Pack Attack won an astounding victory final score 79 to 54. It looks like it's going to be a good year.


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *I don't know if you saw the post game press conference with Brett Favre, but man was he pissed at himself. As well he should have been. But everyone has bad games.:shrug: *



I saw a little of it on ESPNNEWS.  One thing I will say in our favor - when Brett gets pissed, he usually tends to have a hell of a followup game.  Hopefully he rains hell on the Lions.  

On the bright side, Javon Walker looked pretty good.  It looks like their auditioning wideouts this week - and supposedly Freeman is on the short list - makes sense, as he already knows the offense.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Reviving a thread


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *Ok, I'm in.   Prepare to be burninated!   *



For a moment there I thought you said _Bruinated_...


----------

